# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  HSP (Henoch Schönlein Purpura)

## beenbreek

Dag allemaal,

Mijn moeder (66) heeft sinds enkele maanden *HSP*. Dat is een (vermoedelijk) allergische reactie waarbij *vasculitis* (= ontsteking van de haarvaten) optreedt. Bij erge gevallen kunnen darmbloedingen en nierbeschadiging voorkomen (voor meer info zie google). Ik zou graag de ervaringen van HSP-patiënten willen kennen over het verloop van deze ziekte.

Groeten

----------

